# duda partición...

## goro

guenas

tengo un disko de 80gb kon 50 pa winBUG$ y el resto pa testing[lennie] kómor le puedo 'robar' a lennie unos 10gb(digo si es suficiente) pa 'alojar' yentú   :Idea: 

aclaro ke bug$ es intokable y testing no lo kiero 'joder'(lo tengo ayentuzao-imaginense-) si me reskomiendan kedarme komor stoy poz acato:!:

el particionaor de yentu es fiable  :Question: 

p.d.yentu y sus tochos e lo ke no me konvence,pa kualkier kosa hay kestar leyendo biblias siendo ateo...

saluetesLast edited by goro on Fri Oct 17, 2008 2:03 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sefirotsama

Me cuesta un poco distingir lo que has escrito y no quisiera responderte algo que no toca. ¿Podrias responder en algo más parecido al "Spanish"?

----------

## afkael

Supongo que lo que necesitas es información a cerca de cómo puedes hacer una patición para Gentoo en su disco de 80GB, sin tocar la partición de 50GB de Windows y sin riegos de dañar la instalación de Debian que tienes en los restantes 30GB (de donde tomaria unos 10GB para gentoo).

No tengo idea de que son "trochos"... igual para instalár gentoo no hace falta leer nada, sólo hay que saber cómo hacerlo   :Very Happy:  ..

Si no sabes cómo, entonces si tendrás que leer pero el beneficio es mayor al esfuerzo... Saludos

PD: Desde un liveCD puedes usar qtParted, pero igual deberás hacer backups por las dudas (particionar es siempre riesgoso)

----------

## AnimAlf

http://www.netiqueta.org

----------

## goro

 *afkael wrote:*   

> "trochos"

 

'g'uenas

TOCHO¬ http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=tocho

x cierto puedo usar el particionador ke trae el propio yentu? [repetido]

saluetes

----------

## AnimAlf

N3N 35KR183 813N

----------

## Eternal_Sin

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> N3N 35KR183 813N

 

Por si alguien no ha sido capaz de traducir este último mensaje (xD) te ha dicho:

heskrive viem k nu s t ntende xDDD

Escribe bien que si no será más difícil de comprender tu mensaje...

 *Quote:*   

> p.d.yentu y sus tochos e lo ke no me konvence,pa kualkier kosa hay kestar leyendo biblias siendo ateo...
> 
> saluetes

 

Pues si gentoo y sus tochos no te convencen porque para cualquier cosa hay que estar leyendo biblias... esta no es tu distribución... YO me he tenido que tragar esa biblia de cabo a rabo para tener mi gentoo a toda pastilla y me va muy bien y muy estable, si quieres instalarlo sin el manual a ver qué sale pues hala, que te cunda xD

 *Quote:*   

> x cierto puedo usar el particionador ke trae el propio yentu?

 

Poder se puede, el que te sirva para no cascar Windows o Debian es otra cosa. Yo utilizaría el Gparted LiveCD o el Backtrack 3 con QTparted para modificar las particiones, en el mejor de los casos yo utilizaría el Partition Magic desde Windows que como Windows no reconoce las particiones de GNU/Linux pues no las monta automáticamente y por tanto las puedes modificar sin muchos problemas. Modificar las particiones es siempre arriesgado así que allá tú

 *Quote:*   

> guenas
> 
> tengo un disko de 80gb kon 50 pa winBUG$ y el resto pa testing[lennie] kómor le puedo 'robar' a lennie unos 10gb(digo si es suficiente) pa 'alojar' yentú 
> 
> aclaro ke bug$ es intokable y testing no lo kiero 'joder'(lo tengo ayentuzao-imaginense-) si me reskomiendan kedarme komor stoy poz acato:!:
> ...

 

Créeme, leer el "tocho" este ha sido más complicado que leer la biblia de cómo instalar gentoo (la handbook prefiero llamarlo, siendo ateo yo me he leído ese cacho biblia para instalar gentoo)

----------

## afkael

 *goro wrote:*   

>  *afkael wrote:*   "trochos" 
> 
> 'g'uenas
> 
> TOCHO¬ http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=tocho
> ...

 

el particionador de gentoo es fdisk, me parece que con él no puedes redimencionar o hacer particiones en espacios no utilizados.. igual, seguramente ya alguien te lo confirmará, yo creo que no pero no se. Saludos

PD: Definitivamente la documentación de gentoo no es TOCHA...

----------

## goro

guenas

bueno para salir de esto voy a escribir bien este poste: primero agradezco a TODOS  su ayuda y exelente trato hacia los 'newbies' en yentu!

ahora a ver si capté: 

a)lo primero  de primero es hacer el 'campo' para gentoo...

b)si hago tal espacio [ojo-sin montar todavía-nada mas tenerlo 'listo']se me BORRA,desaparece,elimina (y todos los sinónimos habidos y por haber) el bendito  grub ?

c)está bien unos 10gb para '/' (sin home,etc)

entiendan que no soy informático ni mucho menos,por eso,de instalar únicamente lo haría desde el live dc,ahora toda esa preguntadera uds. comprenderán que estoy tomando mis previsiones del caso...

salut!

----------

## johpunk

mira el punto 2.8 y 2.9 del handbook http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

----------

## Txema

Offtopic: me choca mucho que escribas gentoo como se lee en inglés (yentú), pero sin embargo pones newbies como se escribe y no como se lee (niubis). Si escribes algo, estás escribiendo, no hablando, ya se encargará el que lee de pronunciar bien (o como le dé la gana), pero a la hora de escribir se pone la palabra, no su pronunciación, más que nada por que la gran mayoría de la gente se confundirá, y ni siquiera sabrá de qué estás hablando cuando escribes yentu, en lugar de gentoo, que es como se escribe.

En cuanto al tema del hilo, nunca he redimensionado particiones desde linux, sólo lo hice una vez desde win con partition magic, y no volveré a hacerlo. Debes saber que redimensionar una partición tiene un GRAN riesgo de causar pérdidas de información en la partición manipulada así que haz copias de seguridad antes de tocar nada, en cuanto al Grub, mientras no toques su partición no debería correr ningún peligro, aunque claro, cuando instales gentoo, con su grub y todo ... eso ya es otra cosa, depende de como vayas a hacer la instalación del grub, porque se pueden pisar, así que tendrás que usar un sólo grub y configurar en él los accesos a los tres sistemas.

----------

## afkael

Postea el esquema de particionamiento que tienes, ya que si tienes otro sistema linux es muy probable que dispongas ya de una partición swap y otra para /boot... si es así sólo necesitas la particion para /root...

Nunca tocarias grub. sólo deberias agregar las lineas en /boot/grub/grub.conf que apunten a l kernel de gentoo y a tu partición gentoo..

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Txema wrote:*   

> como se lee en inglés (yentú)

 

Eso no lo sabía...  :Very Happy: 

Goro, mientras puedas evitar eso de redimensionar particiones, mejor... Si llegaras a tener la mala fortuna de que algo falle, la información contenida en la partición es irrecuperable, o en el mejor de los casos con herramientas puntuales y mucha paciencia puede que recuperes un 50% como mucho.

A mi me pasó en dos oportunidades y perdí muchas cosas...

----------

## goro

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Postea el esquema de particionamiento que tienes, ya que si tienes otro sistema linux es muy probable que dispongas ya de una partición swap y otra para /boot... si es así sólo necesitas la particion para /root...
> 
> Nunca tocarias grub. sólo deberias agregar las lineas en /boot/grub/grub.conf que apunten a l kernel de gentoo y a tu partición gentoo..

 

guenas

solo faltaría '/' pa yentu...> http://i37.tinypic.com/16gh921.jpg

salut!

----------

## goro

guenas

?...

saluetes

----------

## Eternal_Sin

 *goro wrote:*   

>  *afkael wrote:*   Postea el esquema de particionamiento que tienes, ya que si tienes otro sistema linux es muy probable que dispongas ya de una partición swap y otra para /boot... si es así sólo necesitas la particion para /root...
> 
> Nunca tocarias grub. sólo deberias agregar las lineas en /boot/grub/grub.conf que apunten a l kernel de gentoo y a tu partición gentoo.. 
> 
> guenas
> ...

 

No sé a los demás pero a mí eso no me dice nada... el administrador de discos de Windows no es precisamente la mayor utilidad a la hora de dar información, coge el QTparted o algo, o al menos el partition magic o te vas al gentoo y haces

fdisk /dev/hda (o sda si tu disco es SATA)

Y en el menú de fdisk le das a la P y apunta todo lo que te ponga el programa.

Básicamente vas a poder aprobechar tanto la Swap de Debian como la partición /boot (simplemente añadiendo a tu cargador de arranque la instrucción para que te cargue tambien gentoo)

----------

## goro

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> mientras puedas evitar eso de redimensionar particiones, mejor... 

 

guenas

kumpi...si no redimenciono nunca voy a llegar a ser usuario de la 'vakita'  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

klaro a menos ke tengas otra  :Idea: 

edito: se me akaba de okurrir ke trankilamente puedo montarlo en un disko aparte [de una laptop vieja kemada pero buena de disko] a ver si tiran kable!

saluetes

----------

## Eternal_Sin

 *goro wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   mientras puedas evitar eso de redimensionar particiones, mejor...  
> 
> guenas
> 
> kumpi...si no redimenciono nunca voy a llegar a ser usuario de la 'vakita'     
> ...

 

Prueba a hacerte un disco duro con un rollo de papel higiénico y papel de aluminio. Las capas del disco duro son galletitas de esas que tu madre te ponía en el desayuno con 5 años, con eso tendrás unos 0.5Gb (por algo se empieza no?)

¡Ostia! Me he ido de la lengua, si aparezco muerto os dono mi máquina virtual y vengaos de los fabricantes de discos duros, son ellos los que me mataron xD

Pues a ver como lo haces para sacar espacio en disco duro, dices que windows es intocable, que no quieres tirar Debian por el WC

 *Quote:*   

> se me akaba de okurrir ke trankilamente puedo montarlo en un disko aparte [de una laptop vieja kemada pero buena de disko] a ver si tiran kable!

 

Como sea un disco duro de esos de 6 Gb como el que tenía yo para el Windows 98 tus hijos se casan y eso no se ha instalado, además, tienes que comprobar que tu placa base admita un disco duro de portátil (laptop) que suelen ser de 2.5 pulgadas, antes de tocar donde no debes mejor busca pero yo le quitaría espacio a Windows ya que si no tienes una partición /boot y te cargas debian vas a tener que tirar de CD de instalación de XP para dejar todo como antes

P.D: Otra opción es que reinstales Debian y Gentoo con una partición /home independiente en FAT32 para tener interconectados los usuarios que crees en Debian y Gentoo y poder interaccionar con los datos de Windows sin necesidad de montar un servidor remoto o recurrir a aplicaciones comerciales

----------

## goro

guenas

vamos a ver si paso el examen: uds. me dan a entender que si 'redimenciono'  leni me lo kargo  :Question:  ke % de probabilidades de kargarme leni le apuestan? o tal vez no pase na?

en todo kaso leí ayer que kon 1,5gb en disko se la juega y el mismo dice ke se reskomienda para mákinas  arriba de i686...

saluetesLast edited by goro on Sat Oct 18, 2008 3:48 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Txema

¿¿Empresa?? ¿Un ordenador de empresa con xp, debian y ahora gentoo?

Venga hombre, esto ya tiene que ser una broma.

----------

## Eternal_Sin

Pues sólo te digo una cosa:

Debian o Gentoo

Tienes que escoger entre Debian y Gentoo porque tener los dos instalados casi que lo veo así como "raro" ya que todas las distribciones linux ofrece un sinfín de posibilidades y de entre todas pues yo elegí a gentoo pero tu no eliges, estás dando largas...

Tocar en las particiones ya sea para crear una nueva, redimensionar, cambiar su sistema de ficheros... todo eso es ariesgado, si quieres tener más posibilidades de no cascar Windows o Debian (en el caso de que se te halla metido bien en la cabeza tener gentoo con los otros dos) desfragmenta las particiones desde debian y escanéalas por si tienen algún error

Luego redimensiona, experimenta con la tabla de particiones, fúmate la tabla de particiones pero no vengas aquí con dudas sin sentido que ya hemos intentado de resolverte por todos los medios para que cada cinco minutos salgas con una parida que se encuentra en 5 segundos con google.

1º Sí se pueden redimensionar particiones para instalar gentoo

2º No te han dicho que si redimensionas Debian te lo cargas (alto riesgo no es riesgo seguro, distingamos términos), simplemente que evites redimensionar cualquier partición

3º Nunca tocarias grub. sólo deberias agregar las lineas en /boot/grub/grub.conf que apunten al kernel de gentoo y a tu partición gentoo.. (Afkael) Medio capitulito que te libras de tocar en la handbook

4º 10Gb para la root (/) de gentoo van sobrados, pero te recomiendo una partición /home independiente en Fat32

5º Quítate Winbugs (como tú lo llamas y será por algo) y ya tienes 50Gb donde instalar gentoo y no matas a "Lenny"

 *Quote:*   

> aclaro ke bug$ es intokable y testing no lo kiero 'joder'(lo tengo ayentuzao-imaginense-)

 

Pues si tienes debian "ayentuzao" (gentoozado para aquellos que no lo entienden por falta de pericia con geroglíficos) para qué te instalas gentoo?

 *Quote:*   

> yentu y sus tochos e lo ke no me konvence,pa kualkier kosa hay kestar leyendo biblias

 

Eso se arregla, te estudias esa "biblia" y ya no la tienes que leer para instalar gentoo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No sé ustedes pero yo le tengo mucha idea a FAT32 como para almacenar mi información ahí dentro, yo iría por un buen EXT3 que se puede acceder con el FS-Driver desde windows llegado el caso.

Ahora que lo pienso, no almacenaría nunca información importante en un sistema de archivos que carezca de journaling como FAT32 y además, rompería el esquema de permisos típico por que tampoco lo soporta.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *gorro wrote:*   

> yentu y sus tochos e lo ke no me konvence,pa kualkier kosa hay kestar leyendo biblias

 

Claro que sí, adelante redimensiona, no te leas esos tochos que dice la gente esa de Gentoo, que esos son tontos, además seguro que están hasta los yentus de ti, ponte Ubuntu y formatea cada 3 meses.

Que aproveche

Otra opciin es fabrikart 1ordeñador de papel ijieniko hoyga, así no tendras que leer más que lo que uses que seguro que en tu idioma le encuentras logica.

Por cierto que idioma hablas?

Nunca imaginé que lo haria pero... echale un ojo a esto: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/120/284686524_6475af8301.jpg?v=0

----------

## AnimAlf

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Nunca imaginé que lo haria pero... echale un ojo a esto: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/120/284686524_6475af8301.jpg?v=0

 

X'D que buen humor X'D

Estos también se la traen: http://www.usaelputogoogle.com

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## a06000281

 *goro wrote:*   

> guenas
> 
> tengo un disko de 80gb kon 50 pa winBUG$ y el resto pa testing[lennie] kómor le puedo 'robar' a lennie unos 10gb(digo si es suficiente) pa 'alojar' yentú  
> 
> aclaro ke bug$ es intokable y testing no lo kiero 'joder'(lo tengo ayentuzao-imaginense-) si me reskomiendan kedarme komor stoy poz acato:!:
> ...

 

bueno por lo k yo entendi es k si con diez gb es sufieciente claro k si..

yo lo estoy asiendo con 9.5 gb

mi particion es la siguiente

sda1 windows vista   95 gb

sda2  ubuntu                  6 gb

sda3 boot de gentoo   46 mb

sda4  prticion estendida

----sda5 swap 1 gb

----sda6 gentoo 8 gb 

aunque aun no he terminado con la instalcion...

----------

## goro

guenas

sigo kon el proyekto yentu(no me muero kon las ganas de instalarlo)  :Exclamation: 

en wkiforo si mal no reskuerdo o'g'tuve imágenes de la instalación grásfika de yentu 2007(al ver fustrada la instalación borré de favoritos el sitio) y ahora el foro stá kaído,a ver si alguien tiene imagenes  de la instalación gráfika sea del 08 o 07...

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> : http://farm1.static.flickr.com/120/284686524_6475af8301.jpg?v=0

 

xDDD

----------

## sefirotsama

@GORO

Claro hombre! Aquí tienes el link que pedías desde ahí encontrarás la manera de descargar la imagen  :Laughing:  todo sea por ayudar. Si ves que no puedes, tranqui, aquí tienes un sencillísimo manual que hasta los de ubuntu podrían.

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *sefirotsama wrote:*   : http://farm1.static.flickr.com/120/284686524_6475af8301.jpg?v=0 
> 
> xDDD

 

Te juro que me sabía mal ponerlo. Notése el pretérito.

----------

## goro

guenas

tuto kómor instalar gentoo 2008¬ http://www.kdeblog.com/tutorial-como-instalar-gentoo-2008.html

(en teoría se podría decir ke es uno de los+fáciles,en práctica poz no se)

pantallazos instalaor anterior 08¬ http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/screenshots/index.xml

saluetes

----------

## goro

guenas

se te ha okurrido pensar ke MOLESTAS, ke no aportas nada a la konversación +ke ruido?  *Quote:*   

> Se denomina ruido en la comunicación a toda señal no deseada que se mezcla con la señal útil que queremos transmitir. Es el resultado de diversos tipos de perturbación que tiende a enmascarar la información cuando se presenta en la banda de frecuencias del espectro de la señal, es decir, dentro de su ancho de banda. wikipedia

 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruido_(comunicación)

no te metas en mis postes  :Exclamation: 

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

 *goro wrote:*   

> guenas
> 
> se te ha okurrido pensar ke MOLESTAS, ke no aportas nada a la konversación +ke ruido?  *Quote:*   Se denomina ruido en la comunicación a toda señal no deseada que se mezcla con la señal útil que queremos transmitir. Es el resultado de diversos tipos de perturbación que tiende a enmascarar la información cuando se presenta en la banda de frecuencias del espectro de la señal, es decir, dentro de su ancho de banda. wikipedia 
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruido_(comunicación)
> ...

 

Para ruido tu pseudoidioma (si quieres considerarlo jerga...), que de cada 3 palabras tuyas 14 contienen faltas. Se te ha ocurrido mirar los manuales antes de molestar? y cuando te ponen el link porqué no los miras? mirar en google antes de dar por saco? pasar un corrector ortográfico antes?

No te digo que escribas perfecto, almenos inténtalo, almenos si te aconsejan que sigas un manual o hagas unos pasos, siguelos. Si estás en un laberinto y te dicen "para llegar has de girar a la derecha" porqué te empeñas en seguir recto y dar cabezazos contra la pared?

Y por último, se escribe GENTOO con g de jili..goro, si no entiendes eso, tal vez te hayas equivocado de distribución, busca la tal yentu y ves a sus foros a dar por saco y escribir con la punta del... la nariz (sobre el teclado).

Ni tan solo te has leído las normas del foro.

----------

## Stolz

goro, sefirotsama tiene toda la razón aunque sus formas de decirlo no sean las mas adecuadas, pero es normal, ya cansas.

¿se te ha ocurrido a ti que tu también molestas?, especialmente  leer tu penosa e intencionada forma de escribir resulta asaeteadora. Tus mensajes ya tienen varias páginas de respuestas, ¿Quién es el que no aporta nada?, ¿Quién es el que ignora las respuestas, repite mensajes, y pregunta una y otra vez algo que ya le han contestado?

Te lo advertimos. Se te ha tratado bien y se te han dado oportunidades.Ahora ya no depende de ti.

----------

